# SolenTTeers - Evening Meet Thursday 24th April



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Postponed until 24th April 

With the light evenings about to commence, the next meet will be an evening meet, on Thursday 24th April at The Pub with No Name (White Horse), Priors Dean, Nr Petersfield, Hampshire, GU32 1DA.

Either meet at the pub at approx 8pm

or

7:15pm at PC World - Hedge End and take a gentle cruise up to the pub.

Pub Grub available for those who want to eat.

Attendees:
Richard & Julie
TTony
TTotal & Helen
BillP


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I remember being the only person  to actually go to the pub with no name in March last year - I'll be there again this time, but if no one shows this time I'll be taking it personally...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tony - I have just sent you a PM asking for your contact details and with my mobile.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Richard, thanks for the text.
I'm afraid it is unlikely we will make this one either! We get back that day, from Houston, and I'm back into work the next day.
 
Have a good one.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Will see what Mr Buttons is up to that evening and confirm. Remember getting seriously lost trying to find the place last time ! What's new there then eh Phodge !! :lol: :roll:

Although, to our defence, there were others with us equipped with equally useless Sat Nav's !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry, we're already going to Kneesworth that week.

Maybe next time....


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard, in Darlington that day but as last time (or the time before maybe) the flight back is such that I should be able to make it.

Count me in


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be at PC world 7.15pm
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Date changed to 24th April 

Attendees:
Richard & Julie
TTony
TTotal & Helen
BillP


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

24th sounds good to me. I'll pop down for an hour or so.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry Richard, can't make this one. I'll be in Bradford (lucky me!!) Thurs and Friday. 
MALC


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Attendees: 
Richard & Julie 
TTony 
TTotal & Helen 
BillP
Steve & Anna 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Attendees: 
Richard & Julie 
TTony 
TTotal & Helen 
BillP
Steve & Anna 8)
Penny


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Richard It is just taking too long to get down from Milton Keynes to attend your forthcoming meet, but I will be at the Poole Event hope to see you there.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather is looking good for a first evening meet of the year... 8)

Attendees:
Richard & Julie
TTony
TTotal & Helen
BillP
Steve & Anna 
Penny
RaTTy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Any one else up for a nice spring evening drive up the Meon Valley? Lets make this a really good event as regretfully this will be the final South Coast meet with me as the TTOC Rep.

(If anyone is interested in taking over the position please let me or multiprocess know)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As many of you know last night was my last event as the South Coast Rep for the TTOC.

I would like to thank all those who attended, especially Penny who had a lloonnggg journey home, and RaTTy who attended his first event for a while.

Thanks to everyone who supported me during my tenancy as rep, I hope to see you all on future events.

As no one came forward to take over being the rep, maybe a few impromptu summer evening meets at a pub for a beer?

Cheers Richard


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Rich,

It was a great night - and you were spot on about getting home - 1hr and 10 mins exactly!! :lol:

It's a shame that you don't want to continue as rep, but I'm looking forward to some 'impromptu' meets over the summer.

Cheers,
P.


----------

